# Getting my first (bottle) lamb tomorrow



## abooth (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi everyone.  I am getting a bottle lamb tomorrow.  I have been looing for one for awhile now.  Now that the day is here I'm a little nervous.  I am planning to keep her in a giant dog crate in  the house and put her out with my weaned lambs that I have coming to me at the end of May.  I'm going to get milk replacer and bottles and nipple today.  I'm going to get her a little sweater too.  I plan to put straw down for bedding.  Is this ok?  She's 4 days old, a Cheviot.  Wish me luck.  I'll be counting on you all for support and advice as I raise her.  Also does she need a water bucket?  Should I get any kind of hay or lamb feed (concentrates) for her yet?  Thanks.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you keep her in a heated house, the sweater is totally unnecessary.  Lambs have the ability to stay warm in below 0 weather, and if in a house, it might make her too warm.  The water and feed will be necessary in a week or two.  Good quality alfalfa hay is good too.  Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 7, 2010)

I second jhm on the sweater thing.  She won't need it at all, not even outside. 

Make sure to post a pic when she comes!


----------



## abooth (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks , I will 86 the sweater and try to post picks tomorrow.  I'm going tonight to pick her up.


----------



## abooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Here she is!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 9, 2010)

Cute little girl. Congratulations!


----------



## Iceblink (Apr 11, 2010)

As someone who has had indoor lambs since February, here is a little advise - don't use hay or straw as bedding if you can possibly avoid it. Towels are more absorbant and don't get little tiny bits everywhere. Yes, I do have to do laundry every day, but it seemed to work so much better for me. I've had remarkable success with potty-training them to go in a potty-bin or diaper, so they get to be out of the crate most of the time anyway. 

Good luck with your new baby, she's super cute.


----------



## big brown horse (May 3, 2010)

She is adorable!!

How is she doing now?  I have a cheviot too, and she has the most wonderful personality! 

Did you have her tail docked?


----------



## abooth (May 6, 2010)

Hi BBH, her tail had the rubber band on it when I got her.  I am still waiting for it to fall off.  She's doing great.  And I get my two baby doll wethers the end of this month so she will be going outside and will have little lamb friends to play with.  I am really looking forward to seeing them all together.  We named her Juno.


----------



## big brown horse (May 10, 2010)

How is she doing now?  Is she still inside?   Can't wait to hear an update!  Any more pics?



Just about 7 days ago I picked up a little (orphan/bummer) ram lamb bottle baby.  He is just about 1/2 E. Friesian and 1/2 Icelandic.

Ram lamb bottle babies can be quite a challenge!  It is of upmost importance for them to learn manners and respect, so we couldn't cuddle with him as much as we wanted to!  That was hard!  He is also in "halter training".  

Hopefully though, next year we will have some little ewe lambs to cuddle with (thanks to him).


----------



## abooth (May 11, 2010)

Hi BBH, the lamb is getting big.  I know what you mean about the rams though.  We cuddle her a lot.  She thinks we are her flock.  Her tail finally fell off yesterday.  My other lambs are coming in about three weeks so she will go out to the sheep shed then.  Of course I still need to build that sheep shed but we are getting tons of rain ugh!  Thanks for asking about her.  She weighs about 20 pounds now.


----------

